# Looking for a song.... the Aussies failed.. grins



## vinylted (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm looking for a pop song, I remember some of the woods and the tune, but can't seem to find it anywhere.
The Aussie pundits all tried, but alas to no avail................ but NOW
I'm talking to the people who invented popular music and made it an artform..... The song goes like this..

I want soft shoulders next to mine
I want your kisses they taste like cherry wine,
I want to have and hold you,
Within my arms enfold you,
I want soft shoulders next to mine..

I can even sing it, but you wouldn't like that...


----------



## GDAD (Jul 11, 2013)

*I CAN'T HELP BUT WONDER *
*It'sa long and dusty road, It's a hot and a heavy load, and the folks I meet ain'talways kind
Some are bad and some are good, some have done the best they could
Some have tried to ease my troubled mind
            And I can't help but wonderwhere I'm bound, where I'm bound
            Can't help but wonder whereI'm bound
I've been wanderin' through this land just a-doin' the best I can*
*Tryin'to find what I was meant to do
And the people that I see look as worried as can be, and it looks like they arewonderin' too *
*            CHORUS
Oh, I had a little gal one time, she had lips like sherry wine
And she loved me till my head went plumb insane
But I was too blind to see she was driftin' away from me
And my good gal went off on the morning train *
*            CHORUS*
*AndI had a buddy back home, but he started out to roam, and I hear he's out byFrisco Bay*
*Andsometimes when I've had a few, his voice comes ringin' through*
*AndI'm goin' out to see him some old day.*
*            CHORUS
If you see me passing by and you sit and you wonder why, and you wish that youwere rambling too
Nail your shoes to the kitchen floor, lace 'em up and bar the door
Thank your stars for the roof that's over you
            CHORUS  (X2)*


----------



## vinylted (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice try Gdad but sorry nothing like it...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 11, 2013)

_I have just done a search with no luck Ted_


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

vinylted said:


> I'm looking for a pop song, I remember some of the woods and the tune, but can't seem to find it anywhere.
> The Aussie pundits all tried, but alas to no avail................ but NOW
> I'm talking to the people who invented popular music and made it an artform..... The song goes like this..
> 
> ...



This is what I had found for you and hopefully you will find it within the following links.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...608,d.aWM&fp=6808602137680d8&biw=1093&bih=426


----------



## vinylted (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Sly Fox, I had found that Lyrster site, but although they link part of the lyrics to other songs,
they don't have one that contains all the lyrics. I've searched many of the old time music sites,
like Don Etheringtons, all to no avail.
I suppose I'm looking for someone else who recalls the song, and maybe the correct title or the performer,
I guess they'd have to be about my age............ old......... grins


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2013)

It doesn't sound familiar to me.  Is it a song from the 50s?  Is it really 'pop', or something else, like country and western?  Wish I could hear you sing it, that may help.


----------



## vinylted (Jul 11, 2013)

If you had ever heard me sing, you might regret it... smiles. The song genre I don't know, but I don't think it would be C & W,
it is more likely to have emanated from the 40's rather than later (when I was  teenager), Thank for the interest.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

You could try asking lisners on ABC Radio 
Have forgotten the program name but it is early morning(Maybe Night Life???)
       You ask your question then some listener rings he announcer with the answer

Will take notice of program name next time I hear it
        I go to sleep  with headphone radio and "get bits and pieces" Imazing whats in my head next morning


----------



## vinylted (Jul 14, 2013)

G'day, O Ghost Who Walks,

That sounds like a good idea but early morning omg... er how early is that.... 
I'm a night owl..... still with sufficient motivation.... grins


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Just had a thought my son in law is a boss of a radio station in Sydney and is really switched on to music , i will ask him to search for me Ted:wink:_


----------



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

vinylted said:


> G'day, O Ghost Who Walks,
> 
> That sounds like a good idea but early morning omg... er how early is that....
> I'm a night owl..... still with sufficient motivation.... grins



Try around 2am If I listen to an interesting discussion I don't get to sleep till after 4am some mornings


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_You are as bad as me Phants::goodmorning:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

I've tried searching around for it, no luck with just the lyrics on that one.


----------

